

Responsive design with Clay, the Haskell CSS preprocesor - sfvisser
http://fvisser.nl/post/2013/march/4/responsive-design-with-clay.html

======
arocks
Even though this is an example, the mobile version with 100% width can be
easily achieved in CSS itself by changing "width" to "max-width"

